# Best trimming scissors?



## beginragnarok (Dec 19, 2011)

I purchased a few of these Hydrofarm pruning scissors about 6 months ago and they are awesome. No rusting. The edges have stayed sharp, even though I sometimes get my substrate (blasting grit) caught between the blades.

I got them from my local nursery for six bucks.roud:

-Zach


----------



## Jonnywhoop (May 30, 2012)

^ thanks for the tip, but I feel that having wave scissors would be more comfortable cutting.. I could actually see what I am doing when I am at top looking down and through the glass angle. 

Anyone else have good suggestions on what or where to purchase good scissors?


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Personal preference, one's dexterity and tank size would vary what is "best" to the individual. To elaborate, 12" wave scissors may prove cumbersome when trimming HC in an ADA Mini-S while 6" curved spring scissors might make the task more laborious in a 120 gallon aquarium. 

GLA, E-bay, Amazon, TPT sponsors and google are all great places to look for all things related to aquaria.


----------



## Zorfox (Jun 24, 2012)

acitydweller said:


> Personal preference, one's dexterity and tank size would vary what is "best" to the individual. To elaborate, 12" wave scissors may prove cumbersome when trimming HC in an ADA Mini-S while 6" curved spring scissors might make the task more laborious in a 120 gallon aquarium.
> 
> GLA, E-bay, Amazon, TPT sponsors and google are all great places to look for all things related to aquaria.


+1 Personal preference and conditions should dictate tool usage.


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

search for 'bent scissors' in evil bay i have a 6 inch pair and they work great, even prefer them to the borneo wild spring loaded type.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

I've bought a bunch of scissors over the years, but these are my favorites. Nilocg $12.


----------



## thirstyjade (Nov 20, 2013)

Curve type is good for normal trimming and trimming for water plants at bottom.

Standard straight type is good for trimming water plants linearly.


----------



## milesm (Apr 4, 2006)

for detailed trimming especially in nano tanks, revlon cuticle trimmers are useful. nice curved blades. https://www.google.com/shopping/pro...&sa=X&ei=mUuNUu3GJKerigLA64GICQ&ved=0CK4BELok


----------



## Kat12 (Aug 11, 2013)

finger nails


----------



## Fiftymeatballs (Mar 30, 2011)

How bigs your tank? 

I am obsessed with my ada spring pro scissors(curved type). I also have GLA spring pro scissor(straight type) for more precise cuts. The difference between the two brands is minimal(except price!). The size, shape, almost everything is exactly the same. The ada one's are smoother but honestly it makes no difference to me. 

I also have GLA wave scissors(long). The weight fatigues my hand, the extra length is no benefit to me trimming my 30 gallon. If you can put your hand in the tank and touch the bottom no problem I wouldn't buy extra long scissors simply because the weight. I still have to submerge my hand in the water with any extra long scissor I own. There is not point to the length unless your tank is deep. I think the wave gimmick sucked me in too, I didn't need them. 

So I tend to use my spring scissors for trimming my DHG and everything else because I enjoy doing it and don't prune the tank unless I have time. If you want to trim as efficient as possible and your tank isn't crazy deep I'd say go basic GLA pro scissors curved (short). If you have fissiden and other mosses spring scissors are fun to use. Makes me feel like Edward scissor hands when I shape fissiden into perfect little puffs.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

I usually use stainless steel scissors found in the "manicure aisle" at the drug store. They are usually cheap and high quality SS. These are obviously really short if you know what I am talking about and good for stems. However, even though trimming a carpet can be a chore, I find that shorter scissors allow you to get lower without accidentally pulling anything up. However, my largest tank has been a 20L/29 gallon so not a big tank. Trimming is one of the few things I don't mind spending some time on so I don't mind that these little guys can't easily hack down a large amount of plants quickly. I use to use bigger but I really like these small ones. Very cheap at Ross/TJ Maxx and the like.


----------



## milesm (Apr 4, 2006)

milesm said:


> for detailed trimming especially in nano tanks, revlon cuticle trimmers are useful. nice curved blades. https://www.google.com/shopping/pro...&sa=X&ei=mUuNUu3GJKerigLA64GICQ&ved=0CK4BELok





talontsiawd said:


> I usually use stainless steel scissors found in the "manicure aisle" at the drug store. They are usually cheap and high quality SS. These are obviously really short if you know what I am talking about and good for stems. However, even though trimming a carpet can be a chore, I find that shorter scissors allow you to get lower without accidentally pulling anything up. However, my largest tank has been a 20L/29 gallon so not a big tank. Trimming is one of the few things I don't mind spending some time on so I don't mind that these little guys can't easily hack down a large amount of plants quickly. I use to use bigger but I really like these small ones. Very cheap at Ross/TJ Maxx and the like.


i use it on my 20h, can mow down a stand of stem plants pretty quickly, but it is best for detailed work. great for clipping off anubias leaves, cutting rhizomes, really good for trimming hc to the bone.


----------



## fishwater (May 31, 2012)

I use my old fly-tying scissors especially for the delicate and small stuff, they are about 3 and 1/2 inches and I can have the scissors in my hand for cutting (thumb and middle finger) and still have the dexterity to use my fingers to seperate or move leaves such as crypts, vals, etc. and get in for a closer trim. They also work great for stem plants. I don't have any carpet plants but I am sure they would work well for those as well. 

I don't like them for tying flies but I have seen curved blade, and spring blade fly-tying scissors. It might be something to look into. They tend to be high quality and often reasonably priced.


----------



## trailsnale (Dec 2, 2009)

timely thread, lol...

just replaced my 15" bbq tongs (not kidding!) w/ 24" shears and forceps by marlin yesterday.


----------



## ShortGirl (Jul 17, 2013)

Thank you milesm and talontsiawd! I was using my husband's emt ss bandage shears and they were just so heavy! I picked up a pair of cuticle/manicure scissors on the cheap and they work great. It'll get me by until I can afford a better pair.


----------



## mark546 (Sep 12, 2013)

Do not get the Fluval scissors 3 weeks old and they have developed rust. The screw has also backed off a bit. I cant complain the LFS had them mismarked at 12 bucks.

I have used my fly tying scissors quite a bit. Dr. Slicks are my weapon of choice. just a heads up sierratradingpost.com has the best price. Sign up for the dealflyer and they send you a coupon for 30 percent off. I just bought a set for less than 3 bucks. Dr. Slicks are around 15-20 at the fly shop.


----------

